# Best Universities with Whitewater Kayak Programs



## solboater (May 9, 2011)

*Southern Oregon University*

David, PM sent.
Cheers.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Middle Tennessee State University (MTSU) only 45 minutes from Rock Island (Jackson Kayak)
UT Knoxville and UT Chattanooga for obvious kayaking opportunities
East Tennessee State University (ETSU) 30 min. from the Nolichucky 
... Just to name a few back home. Maybe even all the Colorado Mountain Colleges. Main office is in Glenwood Springs. Know of Leadville campus, and one here in Steamboat Springs as well. 

I still need to come back down to visit you guys in Pucon again David. Take Care,

Matt Helm


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

West Virginia University


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

Here in Oregon Portland State, Oregon State, Southern Oregon, Eastern Oregon and University of Oregon. All have outdoor programs which include whitewater activities if you want to get into contact with these people they might be valuable.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

One cautionary statement..... if you would like to live in that town where you plan to study, make sure that the local market is not saturated with new graduates of your program! I discovered this the hard way. Despite jobs being relatively more plentiful outside of Boise, still not many elsewhere, the few jobs that are offered tend to be part time. If you actually do attain full time employment, there is substantially less compensation and your job is less secure due to a plentiful stream of new graduates.

If living in a certain area is important to you with good compensation, look for occupations in that area with employee shortages. If there is a training program in your area, it will likely cut your pay and opportunities for advancement. Somewhat ironic....

I would like to tell you to just go for your dreams and it will all work out, but I think people should hold a little more skepticism during these difficult times. Hope this helps.


----------



## mattihill (May 24, 2008)

University of Montana has tons of WCKA kids. No true kayak club here though. More a group of individuals at the wave.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Dartmouth College - Ledyard Canoe Club


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Sou is worth a look


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Colorado rocky mountain school, carbondale colorado,

Alexander dawson school, somewhere like... Boulder?


----------



## spack171 (Mar 6, 2011)

Western Carolina University has an active outdoor program including kayaking. It's in a great area for all levels of whitewater. 

Basecamp Cullowhee is the outdoor program. Here's their webpage with contact info:

http://www.wcu.edu/student-life/div...s-at-the-uc/base-camp-cullowhee-bcc/index.asp


----------



## MaxInTexas (Jun 28, 2011)

I am not sure about good, but believe it or not, Texas Tech University in Lubbock has at least one ww kayak course. They do their final on the rio grande in NM


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

San Juan College in Farmington, NM. University of New Mexico, UConn, Plymouth State University, NH all have strong outdoor recreation programs. I can PM you names for contacts at a few if you are interested


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

There is little to no water in New Mexico most of the year. Start looking in the pacific north west. 100 whitewater runs within one hour of Portland. Boise doesn't look so bad either.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

New Mexico might lack multiple consistent whitewater runs, but I used to be a lead instructor for one of the top 3 kayak schools in the state. That being said, I was teaching beginner and intermediate whitewater classes every weekend from March through October. They also have a strong student group and San Juan College takes their students all over the Rocky Mountains and West Coast for classes.


----------



## fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

Colorado College
UVM
Bowdoin College
Quest University (well, I don't know if they have a program, but they have IV through campus, and it's in friggin Squamish)
Hampshire will give you credit for paddling


----------



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

Appalachian State University in Boone, NC. Great school with an awesome Outdoor Experiential Ed. program. GO MOUNTAINEERS!!!!


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Although not exactly a kayaking destination, Colorado Mesa University in Grand Junction, Colorado is run by some pretty cool river rats! They have a great outdoor program with some out of the box opportunities to travel abroad for college credit. You might just make some friends for life there too.


----------



## endlesskayaker (Nov 13, 2012)

*Canada has a few...*

Thompson Rivers University has 5 levels of whitewater kayaking as well as rafting, mountaineering, and other adventure sports. 
College Of the Rockies also has a few levels of whitewater kayaking in their mountain adventure studies

that is what we have out west, sure there are some more on the eastern side of the country.

good luck with the compilation. 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## jerryclayross (Nov 11, 2013)

*University of Puget Sound*

also known as UPS, or Puget Sound, we're a small liberal arts university that gives out a ton of financial aid, and has an awesome overall outdoor program. the white water kayak club has 20 boats of all kinds, about 20 active students each year, and over 40 paying student members (not to mention many alumni and community members that come to bi-weekly pool sessions!).

check us out at: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/207362389423816/ (new FB group)
https://www.facebook.com/UPSKayakClub (former FB page)


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

University of Georgia. 1 hour drive to great paddling of all levels ans 1.5 hours to the steepest creeks in the south. Very active paddling group and world class education in business, science, law, and medicine.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

"Best" universities with kayaking programs? Dartmouth, The Ledyard Club is awesome. And Princeton. If you can get in they have maybe the best financial aid program in the country. Scudders on the Delaware is minutes away and a multitude of runs within weekend road trip reach.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

Prescott college aka. Canoe U.


----------



## sweetwater (Apr 21, 2011)

*Brigham Young University - Idaho*

BYU - Idaho has a recreation management, therapeutic recreation program, and a outdoor program for students. Regarding water sports some of the happenings are:

- Swiftwater rescue classes and clinics
- Kayak classes, clinics, and trips
- Open Pool sessions and roll clinics
- Whitewater rafting trips and training on the Snake and Salmon
- Variety of canoe, IK and SUP trips

I'll PM you some contact information.


----------



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

Humboldt State University, Arcata, CA. many world class kayaking runs in the 6 river national forest & beyond, when I went to school there they had a great outdoor program with a couple of semester long kayaking classes. Also Center Activities, for shorter workshops & gear rental.


----------



## tahoepa (Jun 27, 2005)

Ditto on Prescott College. I got a degree in basket weaving from there. Best years of my life!


----------



## lukelubchenco (May 10, 2008)

Fort Lewis College in Durango, CO!!!! Huge whitewater kayak program with tons of newbies and a bunch of experienced boaters too. Brett Davis would be the contact, but I don't know his info. Enjoy!


----------

